# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي شروحات :  الأعداد باللغة الأمازيغية

## GSM-AYA

*الأعداد باللغة الأمازيغية الأعداد باللغة العربية     ءاميا 0  يان 1  سين 2  كراض 3  كوز 4  سموس 5  سضيس 6  سا 7  تام 8  تزا 9  مراو 10  يان دمراو 11  سين دمراو 12  كراض دمراو 13  كوز دمراو 14  سموس د مراو 15  سضيس دمراو 16  سا دمراو 17  تام د مراو 18  تزا د مراو 19  سيمراو 20  سيمراو د يان 21   سيمراو د سين 22  سيمراو د كراض 23  سيمراو د كوز 24   سيمراو د سموس 25   سيمراو د سضيس 26   سيمراو د سا 27   سيمراو د تام 28   سيمراو د تزا 29  كرا مراو 30  كومراو 40   سمو مراو 50   سضيمراو 60   سامراو 70   تزامراو 90   تيميضي 100.    *

----------


## mohamed73

اتبار الله على خويا عبد الرزاق

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على الشرح الجميل

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور أخي

----------


## brucelee08

تانميرت نك إعدل مياد

----------

